# dog house



## frodo (Mar 31, 2017)

home depot is running a special on landscape timbers
3.3x3.5x8' treated    for $1.97
that is cheaper than a treated 2x4,  so i am picking up a load of them.

I am going to build Biscuit a dog house,, and it is pretty much straight forward in design. I do have a question as to attaching the timbers to each other
I plan on using 8'' long bolts. instead of nails

any concerns or problems with my choice of attachment ?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 1, 2017)

I'd use screws, that's just me. Are these the ones with rounded edges? If so, what about leaving a space between the timbers and put in chinking and make it look like a little log cabin...just a thought.


----------



## bud16415 (Apr 1, 2017)

I bought a truck load of them a couple years ago when they were on sale for a $1.39 I used them as the uprights on my deck rail and the cross pieces for the rustic log look. I also used them as the poles and rafters on my pergola. I painted them all up with deck stain and they are doing great. I put mine together with deck screws and lag bolts, but thru bolts will work fine like you have drawn.


----------



## frodo (Apr 1, 2017)

oldognewtrick said:


> I'd use screws, that's just me. Are these the ones with rounded edges? If so, what about leaving a space between the timbers and put in chinking and make it look like a little log cabin...just a thought.



great idea


----------



## nealtw (Apr 2, 2017)

As long as the dog doesn't chew the wood.


----------



## frodo (Apr 8, 2017)

Old dawg, you gave me an idea,  so I ran with it

2' wide x 4' long x 2' tall

I ripped the landscape timbers  and used some left over tongue and groove 
bead board, that will cover with some left over standing seam metal roofing

I am about 80% done,  the roof is not nailed on,  and will be covered in tin

and the entrance is not finished

but the damn dog chewed up my 50' cord last night And I am pissed at her right now


----------



## Chris (Apr 8, 2017)

That looks good, I need to build something like that for my dog.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 8, 2017)

Sweet, I like it a lot..&#127866;


----------



## elbo (Apr 8, 2017)

a dog house should have a weather break wall so it can get behind it to protect it from any bad weather. A weather break wall is one that divides the dog house in half and is only attached to one side leaving an opening for the dog to get behind. 
the wall. (something like a 2 room dog house. Needless to say,both rooms have to be big enough to accommodate the dog


----------



## frodo (Apr 9, 2017)

finished the framing  the porch this am
all I lack is roofing, stain, chinking


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 9, 2017)

When you installing the big screen and sat dish so your buddy can watch The Animal Planet...&#128054;


----------



## frodo (Apr 9, 2017)

oldognewtrick said:


> When you installing the big screen and sat dish so your buddy can watch The Animal Planet...&#128054;



thinking about a heater,,,


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 9, 2017)

frodo said:


> thinking about a heater,,,



No hot tub?????


----------



## nealtw (Apr 9, 2017)

No AC..............?


----------



## remout (Apr 20, 2017)

Frodo, Please post pics when done!


----------

